# How can I help? Friend with 28 weeker



## jkbmah

Hi, a friend of mine last week had a little boy at 28 weeks. He is in HD NICU. 2lb. My question to you guys is what can I do to help? She has an elder daughter who is best friends with my own daughter and so have said I will happily help by doing school run/having her for tea/play date.

But I'm wondering what else might be useful/helpful, or should I just give them some space...?


----------



## AP

I think you are doing great so far with that offer - they are really going to need the help with their older child right now too. 

As for giving space this is a personal thing , I invited people and resented people inviting themselves to see LO in NICU, I never let them in :blush: 

You could maybe prepare some easy meals for her to save her time cooking when she does get home? 

Sometimes the best thing to do is ask too though!


----------



## lanaross

Yes, definitely, help with her older child, food, and a shoulder to cry on. The NICU stay is exhausting, full of ups and downs, just keep asking her every day about her baby and how is she holding up. Very sweet of you to think of it x


----------



## summer2011

I think helping with the older child is great! My 34 weeker did 3 weeks in nicu and having family and friends cook, clean and bring me food was a godsend. Also having someone wash lo's sleepers and blankets that I brought back and forth to nicu was great. I liked using his own clothes instead of what they had at the hospital.


----------



## Lynzi88

Helping with the older child is the best thing u can do. When I had my daughter at 29 weeks I used to want to spend as much time as possible there and I know id never had been able to if I had another child. U sound like a GREAT friend


----------

